# Windows-98-PC über Lan in Netzwerk einbinden



## Shi (28. Dezember 2009)

*Windows-98-PC über Lan in Netzwerk einbinden*

Hey alle, 
Mein Vater möchte einen alten PC mit Win98 nachträglich über Lan in das Netzwerk einbinden, doch es funktioniert nicht! 
Es ist eine FritzBox 7170 glaub ich. 
Was muss man alles einstellen? 
Sonst sind nur PCs mit Vista, XP oder 2000 im Netzwerk.

Falls es noch wichtig ist, hier die Daten vom PC:
AMD K6-2 500Mhz
Ati Rage 128 
Realtek Lan-Karte
Win 98Se 2. Auflage

Gruß Shi


----------



## Wargrown (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Windows-98-PC über Lan in Netzwerk einbinden*

Was funktioniert denn genau nicht.
Wird der pc von irgendeinem anderen gefunden.


----------



## Shi (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Windows-98-PC über Lan in Netzwerk einbinden*

Naja, ich will keine Daten austauschen, ich will einfach nur ins Netz. Das funktioniert jedoch nicht


----------



## dot (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Windows-98-PC über Lan in Netzwerk einbinden*

DHCP / Statisch?


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Windows-98-PC über Lan in Netzwerk einbinden*

Hat dein Router eine WAP2 Verschlüsselung?
Möglicherweise kommt Win98 damit nicht klar.


----------



## Shi (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Windows-98-PC über Lan in Netzwerk einbinden*

Nö quanti, wir wollen ihn ja über Lan anbinden und da gibts keine Verschlüsselung!


----------

